# Exo terra large faunarium



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm just wondering if the spider shops starter kit for tarantulas will be ok for a B.smithi and how long will it be able to live in the large faunarium.
Obviously I will be getting a thermostat for that heat mat and if there is anything else I would need for that setup please could you give me any advice.
Thanks in advance:2thumb:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

reptilelover3 said:


> Hi everyone I'm just wondering if the spider shops starter kit for tarantulas will be ok for a B.smithi and how long will it be able to live in the large faunarium.
> Obviously I will be getting a thermostat for that heat mat and if there is anything else I would need for that setup please could you give me any advice.
> Thanks in advance:2thumb:


Depends how big the T is in the first place. You shouldn't need a heat mat, room temperature is fine.


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ben.M said:


> Depends how big the T is in the first place. You shouldn't need a heat mat, room temperature is fine.


It's for a juvenile or adult I don't know what size it would be but probably above 6cm. My house does get pretty cold too so I'm going to get one just in case or for just winter use. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

Unless your buying the tarantula also, have a look on seapets.co.uk. I get all my Eco terras from there as some prices are £20-£30 of retail, big tanks of course. They do substrates etc also. 

If you are buying a juvi from TSS judging from when I got mine from there. It'll be way to small for a large and I've had 1 moult in a year.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

It's personal choice, but for a small spider/juvenile, I'd just opt for cheap housing until it's grown on, something like the Braplast boxes are fine and they're only a quid or so. If you've any local small pet shops around they often have cheaper plastic tanks similar to the Exo-Terra stuff, my local one does a range of sizes of the ones they get (Curv'e Keeper) and they're pretty much the same.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Only one of mine is in a large flat faunarium, all my other are in various sized rubs/beakers & my B smithi sling is in a cricket box, as said by others it will depend on the size of T.

Remember to post pics once you get it.


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

I was going for the exo terras because my sister hates spiders so if it escaped she would probably have a heart attack:lol2:
Well I live in west Yorkshire so if anyone could recommend any online shops that sell starter kits I would be very happy to order from them.how would go about heating the RUBs/boxes safely without damaging the boxes by melting as I don't want a tarantula to suffer
P.s sorry if I don't respond to everyone as I'm on my iPod and most of the replies are only coming on after I comment for some reason.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

reptilelover3 said:


> How would go about heating the RUBs/boxes safely without damaging the boxes by melting as I don't want a tarantula to suffer


Easier to put it in a warmer spot than faff around heating an individual container. Above a viv if you've got rep's that are heated, or anywhere (out of direct sunlight) that is a little warmer if you need some heat. If there's something plugged in somewhere then it'll be giving out some form of heat. 
I wouldn't get too obsessed about heating though, if you're comfy then the spider will be.


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Easier to put it in a warmer spot than faff around heating an individual container. Above a viv if you've got rep's that are heated, or anywhere (out of direct sunlight) that is a little warmer if you need some heat. If there's something plugged in somewhere then it'll be giving out some form of heat.
> I wouldn't get too obsessed about heating though, if you're comfy then the spider will be.


Well that might be a problem as the tarantula would be upstairs in my room and the only other animal I have is a baby corn snake that lives in I think it's called monkfield terraniums and I don't think that gives out much heat and it can't go down stairs as its very busy and I have a very inquisitive miniature pinscher. Plus in the winter I wouldn't call myself comfortable as we don't hardly heat the house as it costs a fortune. in the summer we go through about five pound a day on electrics(family of 6) so heat is probably required for my tarantula.


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Really usefull products*

What size RUBs would you recommend for a juvenile B.smithi that is about above 5cm and would last for a long time.
Thanks in advance
From the actual really usefull products website as people with snakes use them alot and with higher temps so It surely must be safe to heat for a tarantula and sorry for rambling on.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

reptilelover3 said:


> What size RUBs would you recommend for a juvenile B.smithi that is about above 5cm and would last for a long time.
> Thanks in advance
> From the actual really usefull products website as people with snakes use them alot and with higher temps so It surely must be safe to heat for a tarantula and sorry for rambling on.


Personally, for a 5cm T I'd use a cricket box. The idea for using plastic boxes is that you wont pay more than *one quid*! You will perhaps want to upgrade to a larger plastic box in the future, before it has it's own glass tank (for the rest of it's life) :2thumb:


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you able to heat the cricket boxes though?:2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

reptilelover3 said:


> Are you able to heat the cricket boxes though?:2thumb:


Not on its own. To heat small boxes I put them inside a larger control box. But as said already, if you room isn't freezing or you have somewhere warm in the room to keep it, it will be fine.

I hate warm weather, so have windows open most of the year, so my house is whatever the outside temp is (I know I'm weird), so for this reason I always heat my T's.


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Reply*



Veyron said:


> Not on its own. To heat small boxes I put them inside a larger control box. But as said already, if you room isn't freezing or you have somewhere warm in the room to keep it, it will be fine.
> 
> I hate warm weather, so have windows open most of the year, so my house is whatever the outside temp is (I know I'm weird), so for this reason I always heat my T's.


I also hate hot weather so keep my windows open because it also gets humid in my room and it get smelly due to sweat and it just smells and I also get sick if I don't get fresh air every our or so. So basically I would need a bigger tub to keep smaller tubs in that's great then I can get more tarantulas:lol2:
Would I use a heat mat under the tub then along with a stat?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

reptilelover3 said:


> I also hate hot weather so keep my windows open because it also gets humid in my room and it get smelly due to sweat and it just smells and I also get sick if I don't get fresh air every our or so.


I no longer feel weird at all :lol2:



reptilelover3 said:


> Would I use a heat mat under the tub then along with a stat?


Yeah but stick the heat mat to the wall to heat the air. They can get quite warm and if a T burrows down, you do not want it sitting on a heat mat with only 2mm of plastic between it :2thumb:


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

reptilelover3 said:


> I also hate hot weather so keep my windows open because it also gets humid in my room and it get smelly due to sweat and it just smells and I also get sick if I don't get fresh air every our or so. So basically I would need a bigger tub to keep smaller tubs in that's great then I can get more tarantulas:lol2:
> Would I use a heat mat under the tub then along with a stat?


no don't but heat mats under your tanks unless you want a fried tarantula. I personally can't tell you where as having it on side causes heat spots... I don't have heat mats myself.


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Veyron said:


> I no longer feel weird at all :lol2:
> 
> Haha now I'm the weird one.:lol2:
> 
> Yeah but stick the heat mat to the wall to heat the air. They can get quite warm and if a T burrows down, you do not want it sitting on a heat mat with only 2mm of plastic between it :2thumb:


What tub would you recommend as the bigger one? I suppose it could also be easier to control the humidity by putting damp paper towels or something else in the bigger tub.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Just big plastic storage boxes, the ones people use to store duvets or clothes in. I wouldn't worry about increasing humidity....Smithi's hate it : victory:

Plus if you do buy several more, most of them will have different humidity requirements, so making the substrate damper/drier in each box is the way to do it.


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Just big plastic storage boxes, the ones people use to store duvets or clothes in. I wouldn't worry about increasing humidity....Smithi's hate it : victory:
> 
> Plus if you do buy several more, most of them will have different humidity requirements, so making the substrate damper/drier in each box is the way to do it.


Awesome I will post pics in the in the pictures side when I receive my tarantula maybe tarantulas.: victory:
I will need to wait for all the equipment to arrive at mine first then I will order my pets.


----------



## reptilelover3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Im back again I still can't find the bigger box to keep all the T's in and what size containers to keep the actual tarantula in? I have found a 110 litre box but how much adult T's can that hold. Also what temperature should I set as and average temp?
I think that's all for now and sorry for bringing it up again.


----------

